# Peugeot clutch rattles when trying to go into neutral.



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Anybody know what this could be? Just come back from Spain, but when we approach tolls and I go into neutral there is a rattle from the clutch, I press it down a few times and eventually it stops. Equally, revving the engine stops it. Interestingly when I start in the morning you can hear it again. No problems changing gear when running, and it doesn't slip. The noise only occurs when moving to neutral after a run.
I'll be taking it to the garage this week, but wondered what you lot thought - hope nobody tells me that this is terminal gearbox failure!!

Thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The most probable cause is a noisy clutch thrust bearing, also called clutch release bearing. They can often be noisy without being terminal though they do fail, but only rarely.

It may be a gearbox noise but I think that is less likely. A trained ear may well be able to tell which and give you advice as whether they think it should be investigated, Alan.


----------

